
Ask HN: Would you like to see fact checking on “Facebook trending” - sharemywin
I was hoping for support for this:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;help&#x2F;community&#x2F;question&#x2F;?id=10209666887980502&amp;added&amp;rdrhc
======
douche
I have stylesheets set up to hide that whole right panel.

I gave up on trying to police it enough to attempt to get it to show me
interesting news stories - no matter how many times you flag the Kardashian
story of the day, or the latest T-Swift drama as offensive, it keeps coming
back.

------
jwtadvice
I would like to see Facebook lose the ability to suggest that items are
trending, lose the ability to censor political comments, lose the ability to
curate feeds, and lose the ability to prevent users from moving to other
platforms.

In the meantime I would congratulate and support independent investigations
into Facebook abuse of it's platform for domestic and international political
purposes.

------
chriswarbo
Nope. Then again, my /etc/hosts file blocks as many facebook.com domains as
possible.

